# The incredible expanding clothing...



## JayTee (Feb 3, 2004)

Okay, is it just me or has clothing gotten bigger over the last decade?

I've been a size 10 for a long time, and now so many 10s are too big. No, I have NOT lost weight or otherwise gotten thinner. I promise. If anything, I'm bigger than I was when I first started buying size 10 clothing.

I'm kind of reminded of that line in "The Devil Wears Prada" in which the lead character
protests she is a size 6 and he sneers, "Ah, the new 14."

Is size 10 the new 16? 

Anyone?


----------



## Touch0Gray (May 29, 2003)

JayTee...not sure about womens clothing but you tell me why a man who is 5 foot 5.5 and weighs 130 pound needs to get a large in a T-shirt to get it to fit......is it to pad my ego?????
wait...I have no ego.....I don't care enough!


----------



## Guest (May 25, 2008)

JayTee said:


> Okay, is it just me or has clothing gotten bigger over the last decade?
> 
> I've been a size 10 for a long time, and now so many 10s are too big. No, I have NOT lost weight or otherwise gotten thinner. I promise. If anything, I'm bigger than I was when I first started buying size 10 clothing.
> 
> ...


I can't remember who the comedian is, but I love the line

" the only thing men know about women's clothes is we better not get the number too big"


----------



## JayTee (Feb 3, 2004)

That's funny... sounds like they are doing the opposite with men's shirts! Yes, I think it is all to fuel ego. Women want to wear the "same size I wore in college!" despite that they are 30 lbs heavier. ...  And apparently no man wants to buy a size S t-shirt!

But it makes me feel like I can't trust buying on the rack. And I hate to shop as it is, so I never try things on.


----------



## Touch0Gray (May 29, 2003)

funny ......I am 5 pounds heavier than when I got married..(30 years ago) but I am 2 sizes larger....If I buy a shirt which is actually sized by neck size and sleeve length...I am exactly the same......BUT I do NOT have a 28 inch waist any more....LOL....


----------



## Andrea138 (Mar 10, 2008)

Yeah- Express is one of the worst with vanity sizing. I got a size 4 there last time, and it's a little loose, when I normally wear a 6 or an 8.


----------



## Kawboy8 (Feb 26, 2006)

Andrea138 said:


> Yeah- Express is one of the worst with vanity sizing. I got a size 4 there last time, and it's a little loose, when I normally wear a 6 or an 8.


I think it is the companies way of making sales. They change up the sizes...I wear 34 MX gear when I buy Fox...but in Levis I am a 36. I like Fox alot now.


----------



## Suzie Green (May 16, 2008)

There is no rhyme or reason. It can depend on where you shop too. I'm a size 12 jeans but sometimes a 10 depending on the store or the brand. Gloria Vanderbilt from JC Penney is definitely a 10 for me. Dresses and skirts, it's always "try before you buy" too. Tops in Kohls, I always have to try on too. You're in Petites, you hold it up, it says "Large" and you go WTF??? Large toddler maybe. The things that really crack me up are cheap bras in WalMart...yeah right, you mean the 36-A that just happens to be mis-labeled 36-D. You definitely get what you pay for here. I find one that I like and stick with it. Now if JC Penney discontinues my bra, I'm burning the store down! Also I do find that things sometimes run a bit different than normal in some places, like the Gap. I have never had good luck there.


----------



## lalahsghost (Aug 27, 2007)

JayTee said:


> Okay, is it just me or has clothing gotten bigger over the last decade?
> 
> I've been a size 10 for a long time, and now so many 10s are too big. No, I have NOT lost weight or otherwise gotten thinner. I promise. If anything, I'm bigger than I was when I first started buying size 10 clothing.
> 
> ...


I've worked as a shop manager at a screen printing shop for a little over two years, and the owner said he is astounded that dimensions of shirts compared to five or even ten years ago. A small Men's shirt has, from "antiquated shirts from the early 90's" have even increased in width and height by at least ?four inches each way.? (These are haynes shirts, and I can't remember the exact numbers) You're not getting skinnier. You're not getting fatter. Clothing companies are trying to make what customers wear and apparently we are growing exponentially   :blush2:


----------



## Aeryn (Mar 8, 2008)

JayTee said:


> Okay, is it just me or has clothing gotten bigger over the last decade?
> 
> I've been a size 10 for a long time, and now so many 10s are too big. No, I have NOT lost weight or otherwise gotten thinner. I promise. If anything, I'm bigger than I was when I first started buying size 10 clothing.
> 
> ...


For women the change in size depends on the brand. Usually with high end/designer clothes you'll find that the sizes are the same or similar and with more main stream brands the clothes are bigger than the same size years ago. However, as others pointed out it's not standard, so trying on first or buying from a place with a good return policy is best.


----------



## Bocephus Jones II (Oct 7, 2004)

JayTee said:


> Okay, is it just me or has clothing gotten bigger over the last decade?
> 
> I've been a size 10 for a long time, and now so many 10s are too big. No, I have NOT lost weight or otherwise gotten thinner. I promise. If anything, I'm bigger than I was when I first started buying size 10 clothing.
> 
> ...


Yes...my wife who is a size zero to 2 has a devil of a time finding clothes. All are huge anymore. She hates shopping petites stores because most is business wear and would make her appear matronly. Target is one of the worst offenders by the way.


----------



## chatterbox (Nov 19, 2006)

I've been a size 6 for about 12 years, and I am not the same size I was 12 years ago. Close, but I have become much more pear-shaped in the last 12 years. So it's not you. It's them.

And yes, it does vary. Some stores have me smaller than that, especially in dresses. It's a total crapshoot. I've officially given up on buying any kind of skirts or pants without trying them on.


----------



## Touch0Gray (May 29, 2003)

OK.....I can only speak for myself (a guy)...BUT...even though I am within 5 pounds of my "fightin" weight (you know....when I got married...30 years ago) I sure ain't the same shape!
Now we ALL know that women age FAR more gracefully than men, but gravity has not necessarily been my best friend (even though I am really in far better shape than I was then (just not shaped better))
That said, I can't swear by it 'cause I haven't had a GOOD look at real woman since then...(I have never trusted pictures....god bless photo-shop)


----------



## Sacha (Jul 19, 2007)

Bocephus Jones II said:


> Yes...my wife who is a size zero to 2 has a devil of a time finding clothes.


Solution: Max Azria Summer Sale

For casual wear: Lucy


----------



## Bocephus Jones II (Oct 7, 2004)

Sacha said:


> Solution: Max Azria Summer Sale
> 
> For casual wear: Lucy


Yeah she likes Lucy and Lululemon, but even in those stores the sizes can run really large.


----------



## California L33 (Jan 20, 2006)

I read an article that said clothing companies are increasing the sizes of their clothes to gain sales. In a body conscious society having to buy big clothes is a psychological negative. Supposedly, a woman who finds out she's a 'Size 4' is more likely to be happy and buy the garment. Vanity, thy name is- both sexes, because it's happening in men's clothing, too. Take a tape measure to those 32" waist pants and you're likely to find more than 32" of waist there


----------



## Bocephus Jones II (Oct 7, 2004)

California L33 said:


> Take a tape measure to those 32" waist pants and you're likely to find more than 32" of waist there


Why would that be? Men's sizes make sense. Women's dont. What is a "size 4" anyway? There are no standards. Might as well just tell you to try it on and see if it fits. At least a 36" waist 36" inseam will likely fit me no matter what pants I buy.


----------



## Mdm. Dabalot (Apr 30, 2007)

I just went shopping and a size zero was loose. I am thin but not a twig at 5'4" and 112 lbs. What is a really tiny woman to do? As it is, I have to hem the pants about three inches. I could go back to the junior department where I am sure the clothes will fit better but I am 50 - I don't want to be mutton dressed as lamb!


----------

